# Hello from Oregon.



## RiverJet (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi All, My name is Mike and like i said i'm from Southern Oregon. All of my spare time is spent Jet boating and Steelhead/Salmon fishing on the Rogue River and the Umpqua Rivers in southern oregon. I am currently on my second North River jetboat. It is 22' and has a 350 fuel injected Marine Power engine coupled to a Hamilton 212 pump.










I recently purchased a 1976 14' Valco Flatbottom Sled with a 40hp evenrude jet that i'm in the process of doin a restoration to. 





I found this website while looking for decals for the side of my valco and i'm totally impressed with some of the incredible jobs i have seen restoring some of the classic aluminum boats of the past, whether they are Jet or Prop.

I have been around Jetboats all my life on the Southern Oregon Rivers but this is the first time doing a restoration job on a classic boat. Some guys dig old cars, I dig old (and new) jet boats.

here is a little video that i put together that shows. how some of us spend our time out in the west. Mike. 

P.S. Go Ducks !  

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iS6D35L6bdQ


----------



## Johny25 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome : ) That is a sweet jet boat you have there! And nice video. We put one of those hamilton jets on one of our work boats some years back and that thing was impressive. Could actually push a 50 ft steel barge around and turn it on a dime. Are you gonna run that tiller jet up those rapids?


----------



## fender66 (Apr 5, 2012)

Welcome to TinBoats Mike. That's a sweet looking jet you have there and great waters to run in. I don't think my flat bottom would handle that very well. :LOL2:


----------



## RiverJet (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm building the Valco flatbottom mostly to fish from and when i dont want to haul the big tub up to the lake. 
On the Rogue and Umpqua we do a lot of side drifting for Steelhead and Salmon so that it was im mainly building it for. I'm also restoring it because i just thought it would be a whole lot of fun to start with about a blank canvass and see what i can do.
As for running it in white water.....well you just never know what will happen, sometimes you just got to see what the boat is capable of. :shock: 

Thanks Again to all who make this website available.

Mike.


----------



## Jdholmes (Apr 5, 2012)

That's a nice wide valco! Good find.


----------

